# Simple Question



## BettaBabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Whell I'm just worried about my betta.My question is:is it ok to have a mirror background tank,or will it stress my beta out?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

He'll will flare at it at first , but after a while he will ignore it. It's not the best background for a Betta , but it should work.


RC


----------



## mikemensch2007 (Feb 24, 2005)

now ive heard that it is good to have a mirror for the betta because if they are alone they will get depressed, and seeing another one of them helps the fact, but if you dont want the mirror i would recommend putting either some guppys in or neon tetras


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, just wonder don't they think that they're just their own images? How?  How can they distinguish with a real one? Thanks


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

mikemensch2007 @ Thu Feb 24 said:


> now ive heard that it is good to have a mirror for the betta because if they are alone they will get depressed, and seeing another one of them helps the fact,  but if you dont want the mirror i would recommend putting either some guppys in or neon tetras


Guppys will get torn to shreds with a betta in a small enviroment, the only time I would put guppys with a betta is in a 29g or more


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

You can if you want to. But next time you want to trick your betta the mirror trick it won't work anymore.


----------



## BettaBabe (Feb 23, 2005)

I know I just was wondering if he would die of stress or something thanks


----------

